# الرئيس المؤمن



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*فى 5 يونيو 1967 تلقينا هزيمة قاسية من جيش دولة " أسرائيل " *
*وفى 6 أكتوبر 1973 أستطعنا رد أعتبارنا ...*
*ثم ظهرت مقولة** أننا تلقينا الهزيمة لأننا بعدنا على " الله " ..!!!*
*وأننا انتصرنا ( فقط ) لأننا أقتربنا من الله....!!! *
*وكانت - هُتافات الله أكبر - فى العبور بالأضافة الى أنه كان فى شهر رمضان كفيلة بالنجاح لهذا الترويج ..!!!*

*ركزوا معايا ياحضرات** ...*

*لأن الترويج للفكر الدينى بدا يأخذ طريقه الى الصعود منذ تلك اللحظة...*
*حيث بالغ " البعض " بتشبيه حرب أكتوبر بغزوة " بدر الكبرى " *
*ولا أدرى من هو العبقرى الذى أطلق لقب " الرئيس المؤمن " على الراحل أنور السادات ؟!!*

*ولآننا شعب " مُتعَبِدْ " كان وقع المقولة عظيماً فى النفوس *
*خاصة وأن نشوة أنتصار أكتوبر كافية لأن نبتلع ونجتر أية مقولات دينية كانت او سياسية ..*
*أو حتى أى كلام فارغ ...نحن مستعدون للتصديق *

*كانت نتائج الترويج الدينى للشعب " المُتعَبِدْ " الآتى :*

*(*)** قطع البرامج لظهور الآذان للصلاوات فى التلفزيون الرسمى للدولة ( القناة الأولى ) *
*- والتنويه الى موعد الصلاة على القناة الثانية *

*(*)** ظهور وبزوغ نجم الدعاة " الشيخ الشعراوى " فى توقيت ممتاز الممتاز وهو بعد صلاة الجمعة *
*ويمتد حتى قبل مباريات كرة القدم مباشرة *
*( ملحوظة ) جميع المبارايات كانت تُقام فى توقيت واحد من يوم الجمعة الساعة الثالثة إلا الربع وتُذاع على القناة الأولى *
*وتُقطع المباريات ( على الهواء ) لأذاعة الآذان ..!!!!*

*(*)** ظهور دكتور مصطفى محمود فى برنامجه الذى أطلق عليه أسم ( العلم والأيمان ) وكان يحظى بنسبة مشاهدة غير عادية *
*ولاحظوا دقة أختيار الأسم وأختيار مُقدم البرنامج ( من مُلحِدْ قديم الى مُسلم عتيد ) *

*ركزوا معايا ياحضرات** ...*

*ثم بدأ ظهور مصطلح ( اليهود ) ونلآحظ هنا ان المعارك كانت بين دولة أسرائيل المُحتلة والعرب ...*
*فأنقلبت الحروب من حروب سياسية دفاعية عن أراضى مُحتلة الى حروب " دينية " ...*

*أى أن الحرب بين الأسلام وبين اليهودية خاصة مع التأكيد على مصطلحات الصهيونية ...ثم ...*
*" الصهاينة الملاعين " *
*ثم الدعاء على الجميع* 
*من فوق المنابر بتشتيت شملهم وترميل زوجاتهم وتثكيل أمهاتهم وتيتم أطفالهم ..!!!!*

*وبهذا ضمنوا لكم** أن الحرب ستدوم الى أبد الآبدين **...لأنها حرباً دينية*
*لا هى معركة سياسية ولا هى قضية أرض مُحتلة ...*
*هى قضية " دين " ...*

*" اليابان " تصالحت مع العالم كله بعد حرب عالمية شرسة محت من على أرضها مدينتين كاملتين وآلاف مؤلفة من البشر *
*و "اليابان " الآن فى مقدمة المجتمع الدولى بلا منازع .*

*" ألمانيا " نفس الشئ ..بما أوتيت من تعصب لوطنيتها ولغتها وتوجهاتها .*

*وبعد حربين عالميتين أستطاع المجتمع الأوروبى أن يوحد نفسه بلا حدود *
*مع تأشيرة واحدة وعُملة واحدة بالرغم من أختلاف اللغات والأديان والجنسيات ..!!!*

*فلماذا لم يتحد العرب ؟ *
*بالرغم من التشدق باللغة الواحدة *
*والدين الواحد *
*والمصير الواحد *
*والأله الواحد الأحد ؟*

*لماذا فشل " الدين " فى توحيد العُملة وفتح الحدود وأقامة كيان مجتمعى دولى مُحترم ؟*
*بالرغم من أن لديهم " الرئيس المؤمن " *
*ولديهم " خادم الحرمين الشريفين " *
*و " آيات الله " *
*و " الإمام فلان " ؟؟*

*ما هى العلاقة بين " الرئيس المؤمن " فى سبيعينات القرن الماضى*
*وبين " الرئيس المؤمن " فى الألفية الثالثة " دكتور محمد مرسى " ؟*

*ما الفارق بين الحزب الوطنى ( الحزب الوثنى ) كما اطلقوا عليه فيما بعد *
*وبين حزب " الجلابية والعدالة " ؟*

*يُتبع** .... *

*بعد ما أشوف مين بيخبط ع الباب ...!!!:11azy:*


----------



## grges monir (10 سبتمبر 2012)

انا بخبط اهو عبود 
كلامك ينم عن رؤية ثاقبة لمجتمع انحدر الى اسفل بشدة
غيب العلم والمنطق واصبح تابع للفتاوى والاراء الدينية المتخلفة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انا بخبط اهو عبود


* هو أنت ؟*
*الحمد لله افتكرت ( حد تانى ) من الجماعة أياهم *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*وفى عهد " الرئيس المؤمن " ظهرت الجماعات الأرهابية بأسم الدين *
*أى أن أيمان الرئيس غير كافياً لصبغة الدولة وتفعيصها بالدين ..!!*
*ظهر التعدى بالأيادى ثم السنج ( أسوة بشعار السيف المتقاطع ) مع لفظة التوحيد ..*
*ولا تفهم لماذا السيف تحت شعار لا أله إلا الله ؟؟*
*ثم ظهرت المتفجرات والسيارات المفخخة لقتل أكبر عدد ..*
*ناهيك طبعاً عن التعدى على مواطنين لا يتدينون بنفس ذات العقيدة*

*أختفى لفظ الفدائى ..ذلك الجندى الشجاع الذى لايهاب الموت فى سبيل ( وطنه ) وفى سبيل تحريره*
*الفدائى** غنى له " عبد الحليم حافظ " من روائعه ...فى عز الهزيمة النكراء على أيدى اعدائنا*
*والفدائى** هو الشهيد ... ولم نكن نعرف شُهداءٍ سواه ..!!*
*والشهيد يُطلق أسمه وبكل فخر على المدارس والشوارع والميادين...*

*أختفى الفدائى وحل محله لفظة ( الجهادى )*
*فلم يغن له احد ولم يُطلق أسمه على شارع ( لاهُمَ ) ألا طهران*

*وكان هناك لفظة ( المقاومة الشعبية ) ..وهم تلك الجماعات التى يتولون الهجوم على مواقع العدو وتمركزاته *
*لا يفصلهم " دين " ولا تفرقهم " عقيدة " ...أنما عقيدتهم الدولة والبلد*
*وغنى لهم أيضاً العندليب اروع أغانيه " أحلف بسماها وبترابها "*

*كنا نحلف ونقسم بهذا البلد ...ولا نحلف كذباً أو نقسم زوراً وبُهتاناً*
*ولم يظهر داعية موتور يقسم بأنه سيجنى أضعاف المعونة الأميريكية بين عشية أو ضحاها ..!!!*

*ا**لآن الجماعات الجهادية ..ولاتفهم جهادية ضد من ؟*
*فهم يجاهدون بعضهم البعض ..ويقتلون بعضهم البعض ..ويكفرون بعضهم البعض *

*من رَحِم المُعاناة خرجنا منتصرين .. *
*ومن رَحِم الدين خرجنا قاتلين ..*

*وللحديث بقية ..*
*عن العائدين من السعودية ...*


*يُتبع** " طال عمرك " ... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*فى سبعينيات القرن الماضى أتجه المصريون شطر دول الخليج للعمل هناك ...*
*أنهالت عقود الأعارات للأطباء والمحاسبين والمهندسين والمدرسين والعمالة الفنية الماهرة ..*
*وأصطدم هؤلاء** بثقافات مغايرة تماماً للثقافة المصرية *
*حيث كانوا يعيشون فى مصر الحرية فى الأختلاط بين الجنسين والحرية فى الفن والغناء والطرب ...*
*والحرية فى المعيشة أيضاً مقارنة بالمُستضيفين *
*لأننا كنا بالفعل رواداً بين الدول العربية آنذاك ..*

*نلاحظ أيضا أن النشوة التى تركها أنتصار أكتوبر رفعت معنويات المصرى الى السماء ...*

*الصدام الأقوى كان فى ( السعودية ) لما لها من مكانة عظيمة فى نفوس المسلمين *
*حيث مهبط الوحى والحرمين الشريفين *
*ولها مكانة خاصة جدا لدى المصريين المسلمين *
*بأعتبارهم شعب له حضارة تَعْبُدية تمتد جذورها لآكثر من سبعة آلاف عام *
*أصطدموا بالحجاب والنقاب والجلباب والكبسة السعودى ...*

*وكان لزاماً عليهم الأندماج فى وسط مجتمع مُتزمت - لا حرية فى الرأى أو التصرف *
*بالأضافة الى أنهم سمعوا عن ( دين ) لم يمارسوه حق ممارسته فى مصر ..!!!*

*بدأت عبارات ( الحلال والحرام ) تقتحم أسماع هؤلاء ...*
*وإن كان ( الحرام ) أكثر بكثير مما أُحلَ لهم فى ديارهم !!!*

*المال الذى يجنونه وفيراً ...ولن يتحصلوا على ربعه اذا ما مارس الكثير منهم حرفته أو عمله فى بلده .!*

*من هنا ياحضرات بدأ التدين الشكلى الذى فرض نفسه بقوة يتجه الى مفاهيم هؤلاء ...*
*وكانت الترجمة العظيمة له ..هو أرتداء النساء لغطاء الرأس المعروف فى اللغة الدارجة بلفظة ( الحجاب ) *
*بالأضافة الى مفاهيم أخرى جاورته ولازمته وأتخذت طريقها الى مصرنا العزيزة*

*مفاهيماً مغايرة فى - الفن - التَعبُد - نمط الحياة - أسلوب التفكير - سلوكيات الإنفاق الأسرى - سلوكيات الفرد نفسه *

*كيف تأثر " الفن " تحديداً جراء هجمة السعودة على مصر ؟*
*هذا ما سأطرحه بشكل ( مُبسط ) فى المشاركة القادمة *
*لكم تحياتى وشكرى العميق للمتابعة *

*والله ما جَصْرتْ ...*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الفرق بين المانيا واليابان والعرب ان المانيا واليابان يستخموا عقولهم اما العرب ليس لهم عقول


----------



## maged18 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

اولا احب اشكرك على موضوعك الممتاز وتحليك الفوق ممتاز المشكلة ان الاسلام دين يوجد به دولة بمعني لابد فيه اختلاط الدين بالدولة وسياستها اما فالمسيحية لا اختلاط الدين بالدولة ولا بسياستها وهنا اقصد المسيحية الحقيقية مش امريكا بوجه خاص فكر الاسلام انه ينتشر الاسلام في كل مكان وتوجد امارة اسلامية وتكون ايضا هناك ما يسمى بالخلافة الاسلامية فهذا اختلاط بالدولة وسياستها والاسلام ايضا يوجد به الانتصار على عداء الاسلام فكل ما هو مخالف في العقيدة او في تعاليم الاسلام يكون عدو الاسلام والله ولهذا يجب قتله ولهذا تترجمت حرب اكتوبر من حرب سياسية او حرب انتزاع ارض مصرية ليست من حق إسرائيل ان تاخذها إلى حرب دينية ونصرة الاسلام وبالنسبة من اختلاف اسلوب معيشة المسلمين في دول الخليج وارتباطها بتغير اسلوب معيشة المسلمين المصريين هذا لان لا يوجد مؤسسة دينية علمية لها مبدأ واضح وصريح بتعليم الاسلام في مصر كما يحدث عندنا عندما يوجد فكر غير مسيحي يتم مواجهته بكل حزم


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
تصدق أنآ فعلاً كنت مستغربة أيهـ هى بدآية آلتدين آلشكلى آللى حصلنآ
مع إننآ شكليين من زمآن يعنى

*رؤية مقنعة*
متآبعة آلقآدم

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*وكما تم " سعودة " رؤس السيدات وعقول الرجال ( نسبة الى السعودية )*
*تم " أخلجة " الفن المصرى على نحو تدريجى ( نسبة الى الخليج )*

*فى هذا الفترة ظهر الكاسيت بديلاً عن وسائط البث والإذاعة الأخرى من أسطوانات **LP **والشرائط العادية **Real *
*وسَهُلَ تداول الأغانى بين الناس – عبد الحليم – أم كلثوم – وردة ..ألخ ألخ *
*كذلك مشاهير قُراء القرآن أمثال الحُصَرى والطبلاوى ...*

*ثم ظهر الفيديو كاسيت ( **Betamax** – **VHS** ) بديلاُ عن كاميرات ال 8 مللى والـ 16 مللى *
*مع ظهور الفيديو ...ومع أنعدام دور العرض السينمائى فى البلدان العربية الخليجية و دخول التلفاز اليها *
*كان لزاماً عليهم ملء ساعات الأرسال بمواد درامية*

*ملحوظة هامة** : لا يوجد أى دورعرض سينمائى فى السعودية حتى وقتنا هذا ..!!!*

*ومع ضعف الدراما السورية آنذاك ...ان لم يكن ندرتها ...*
*لم يكن أمام هؤلاء إلا مصر لتصدر لهم الفنون المختلفة ..!!!*
*فهى رائدة فى كل هذه المجالات ...فمصر بلا فخر كان لديها :*
*أحسن مطرب ومطربة*
*أحسن ممثل وممثلة*
*أحسن مؤلف*
*أحسن مُخرج *
*أحسن قارئ قرآن*
*وأحسن رقاصة أيضاً ...*

*يُتبع** ..كيف تم " أخلجة " الدراما المصرية ومتى تأثيرها هذه الفترة *
*فاصل ونواصل *


----------



## TELLER (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايه الجمال ده يا عوبد*
*رصد دقيق لمتغيرات هذه الفترة*
*بس فى بعض المتغيرات فاتت عليك*
*زى بداية حوادث الفتنة الطائفية الخانكة 72 19*
*المجتمع كله اتلعب فيه يا عوبد  وبخطة محكمة  لا زلنا نعيش بعض مراحلها*
*معلش اقبلها من واحد من الجماعة اياهم    هههههههه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*يخرب بيت موضوع حضرتك يا استاذي...طبعا حضرتك اكبر مني و شوفت اكتر مني ففاهم اكتر مني طبعا !

انا لم اري فتره الحريه و الجمال في مصر...للاسف

لي عوده لموضوعك تاني لو قدرت

سلام​*


----------



## بخيت هرمينا (15 سبتمبر 2012)

والله الراجل بيتكلم بجد بصحيح 

ربنا يقويك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *ايه الجمال ده يا عوبد*
> *رصد دقيق لمتغيرات هذه الفترة*
> *بس فى بعض المتغيرات فاتت عليك*
> *زى بداية حوادث الفتنة الطائفية الخانكة 72 19*
> ...


*ياواد ما انت حبيبى وأنت عارف كدة كويس*
*مافيش خطة مُحكمة ولا يحزنون ...فيه غباء مُستحكم*
*ليس إلا ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*وكما أتجهت العمالة الفنية والمهنية الى الخليج *
*أتجه الفن أيضاً ...*
*فحيثُما وُجد النفط ....وُجد المال ...*

*بدأت " دبى " وتلتها " أبو ظبى " فى بناء ستوديوهات تصوير دراما تلفزيونية متواضعة*
*سرعان ما تطورت بشكل مذهل** ...!!*

*وأصبحت رحلات فنانينا المكوكية الى دول الخليج شئ مُعتاد ...*
*دبى – أبو ظبى – الكويت – عجمان – الشارقة *

*أرتفع أنتاج الدراما التلفزيونية لدول الخليج الى ( أعداد ) كثيفة *
*فى الوقت الذى تخلى فيه التلفزيون المصرى عن دوره لضعف الموارد والأجور من ناحية*
*وللسرقات التى تفشت فيه من ناحية أخرى ..!!!*

*أقول ( أعداد ) لأن الأهتمام بالكم كان مرتفعاً عن الكيف ..!!!*
*لدرجة وصلت بالفنانة العظيمة الراحلة " سناء جميل " أن تُعلق بقولها :*
*إحنا جايين نعبى شرايط** ..!!!*
*وكانت بالفعل عملية تعبئة شرائط فيديو ...ولكن على أى أساس فنى وبأى رؤية ؟؟!!!*
*سنتعرف على ذلك بعدها ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*الرؤية كانت خليجية دينية منغلقة** ...*
*مع ملاحظة أن كل هذه الدراما سوف يتم تصديرها الى السعودية مُعبئة فى شرائط فيديو كاسيت :*

*على سبيل المثال** :*

*(*) منع تصوير مشاهد فى غرف النوم ( أو التقليل منها قدر المُستطاع ) وبدون قمصان نوم للسيدات *

*(*) منع القُبلات منعاُ باتاً ( حتى ولو كانت قبلة حانية من أب لأبنته فى الرواية ) وعلى جبينها ..!!!!*
*والأكتفاء بالتربيت على كتفيها ...وبسرعة ومن غير تحسيس ..!!!*

*(*) منع ظهور أى زجاجة خمر ..أو كتابة مشهد به لفظة خمر حتى *

*(*) منع التطرق لأى سياسة خاصة بدول الخليج أما السياسة فى مصر وأنتقادها ...فحدث ولا حَرج *
*(( خاصة بعد أتفاقية كامب ديفيد )) *

*(*) منع التطرق للدين بصورة تفصيلية ( الأسلام طبعاً ) ..*

*(*) بالأضافة الى منع ظهور " مسيحى " فى الرواية *
*أو تصوير كنيسة حتى ولو كان تصويراً عفوياً ( توتالة ) ..!!!!*

*(*) منع لفظة ( يا شيخ – ياشيخة ) على لسان الأبطال ...وهى اللفظة المصرية العامية الدارجة المُعتادة على الألسنة *
*( ياشيخ روح كدة – يا شيخ أقعد – حرام عليكى يا شيخة ) ..ألخ ألخ *

*أذكر هنا واقعة شديدة الطرافة حدثت مع الراحل الكابتن محمد لطيف أشهر مُعلق رياضى عربى ..وأخفهم دماً *
*كانت مباراة بين منتخب مصر ومنتخب أفريقى ( عفوا لا أتذكر أسمه الآن ) ..*
*وكانت الكرة تُعاند الشباك بطريقة غريبة ...ولطيف متحمس جداً لدرجة أنه كان يسب الكرة ويُطالبها بالدخول فى المرمى بقوله : *
*( يا شيخة خوشى بقى ) *
*وكانت وقعة سودة** ...*
*إذ كيف تُذكر لفظة ( شيخة ) على كرة قدم يركُلها الجميع بأقدامهم ؟!!!*

*يُتبع *


----------



## grges monir (15 سبتمبر 2012)

متابع الموضوع الشيق
طريقة السرد رائعة 
 تنفع تتعمل مسرحية او مسلسل  استاذنا


----------



## غلبان (15 سبتمبر 2012)

احنا ممكن نتناقش فى نقطه نقطه كده من البدايه 

هبداء بحرب اليهود المقدسه بالنسبه ليهم .... دولة من النيل الى الفرات

انت بتقول ان الحرب اتحولت لحرب دينيه هقولك تعرف ايه عن حرب 48 تعرف ايه عن عدوان 52 تعرف ايه عن نكسة 67 

 الحرب من البدايه دينيه من اول ما اليهود قالوا الهيكل اللى مالوش اثر لحد دلوقتى 

وقبل ما تكلموا عن الديانه المسيحيه وعدم اختلاط الدين بالدوله فانت اكيد معندكش اى فكره عن الامبراطوريه الرومانيه المقدسه وسلطة البابا 

وايه اللى حصل للمسسلمين فى اسبانيا ..... اكيد طبعا مسمعتش عن حفلة الشوى اللى كانت بتتعلم للمسلمين هناك



​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2012)

غلبان قال:


> *وايه اللى حصل للمسسلمين فى اسبانيا ..... اكيد طبعا مسمعتش عن حفلة الشوى اللى كانت بتتعلم للمسلمين هناك*​


* كلامى عن مصر والتدين الشكلى ....*
*مالى بأسبانيا والتاريخ ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*لماذا الفن ؟؟*
*لأن الفن مرآة لحضارة الشعوب وأنعكاساً لثقافاتها*
*وأعلم علم اليقين أن هناك من سيبُسَنى ويلعن الفن وسنينه ويصفه بالعُرى والأباحية ووو ....وبالمرة سيلعن خاش اللى جابونى ..*

*ماعلينا ...*

*فى السينما فرضت ( الخلجنة ) نفسها على أختيار " البطلة " والبطل*
*كل هذا بغض النظر عن القصة والرواية والحبكة الدرامية ..ألخ ألخ*
*فظهر مصطلح أفلام " المقاولات " *
*وهى تلك الأفلام التى يتم أنتجاها بنجوم الصف الثانى والثالث *
*ويتم الأنتهاء من تصويرها ومونتاجها وطباعتها ونقلها على شرائط فيديو ...فى اسبوعين ..!!!*
*ولا تمكث سوى أسبوع واحد فقط فى دور العرض بمصر على اقصى تقدير ...*
*وهذه الأفلام مدفوعة التكلفة مُسبقاً ...أى أن الجهة المُنتجة حصلت على أرباحها قبل أن تبدأ التصوير ..!!!!*
*وهذا يوضح لحضراتكم أسباب ظهور منتجى " الكبدة " و " السجق "*
*بخلاف تجار المخدرات الذين أقتحموا عالم صناعة السينما...!!!*
*للأسف ...*

*فى الوقت الذى كنا نملك فيه مؤسسة كبرى أنتجت لنا تُحفاً فنية رائعة سطرت تاريخاً لنا عبر الأجيال *
*على سبيل المثال** ( شئ من الخوف – أرض النفاق – الزوجة الثانية – دعاء الكروان ) .... ألخ ألخ *

*وكان اسمها **: المؤسسة العامة للسينما *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*وكان كل ماسبق كافياً كى تتغير خريطة المجتمع المصرى بأكمله ..*
*من الحرية والأنطلاق والأبداع *
*من حفلات أم كلثوم الرائعة ...*
*وحفلات الربيع ( شم النسيم ) ( أضواء المدينة ) *
*ومن أخلاق هذا الشعب العظيمة ..*
*الى قمة الأنفلات السلوكى ..وقمة التدين الشكلى *
*أستحلفكم بالله أن تنظروا مرة واحدة الى حفلة من حفلات أم كلثوم*
*أنظروا الى جمهورها ...أنظروا الى الألتزام والأدب والرقى والأستمتاع *
*والأهم من كل هذا ...*
*أتحداكم جميعاً *
*طلعوا لى من الجمهور *

*واحدة محجبة ......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## غلبان (15 سبتمبر 2012)

لول انت بتقول ان الاسلام بيربط بين الدين والدوله وده صح طبعا ومعاك مليون فى الميه لان عندنا الاسلام مش مجرد دين الاسلام حياه

لكن كلام بتقول فيه ان المسيحيه بتفصل بين الدين والدوله وده مش صح 
وهقدر اثبت لك ده من التاريخ من زمان لحد دلوقتى


مصر دوله الغالبيه العظمى فيها مسلمين ... فتقدر تقول عليها دوله اسلاميه 

ويا ريت متقعدش تقول قلبوا حرب اسرائيل لحرب دينيه 

الحرب من البدايه دينيه من ساعات ما اليهود حلموا بدولة النيل الى الفرات 




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * كلامى عن مصر والتدين الشكلى ....*
> *مالى بأسبانيا والتاريخ ؟؟*


----------



## غلبان (15 سبتمبر 2012)

اكثر شىء بيعجبنى فى النساءه الرهبات فى الكنيسه انهم بيحولوا يبقوا القدوه للنساء التانين فى الاخلاق 

فاول شىء بيعملوه بيغطوا شعرهم وبيلبسوا لبس محتشم 

واليوم انت بتسخر ان جمهور ام كلثوم مفيهوش واحده محجبه 

طيب نعمل ايه يعنى نحس الناس على خلع الحجاب ونقولهم خليكم كويسين ومتلبسوش الحجاب


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*من اجمل ما قرأت لك يا عبود حقيقى  
تحليلك رائع ويشرح الكثير من اسباب انحدار المجتمع وتحوله مع الوقت لمجتمع متعصب بلا وعى وتابع لمن لا يستحق ومُقلد لمن هم اقل
للاسف نحن مع مرور السنوات فقدنا القدره على صُنع حضاره أو حتى استكمال القديمه 
 ومن اهم ما فقدناه ايضاً هويتنا المصريه أصبحنا نعيش فى مجتمع سمك لبن تمر هندى
حتى ملابسنا لم يعد لنا ملابس مصريه تميزنا فشوارعنا أصبحت تحتوى على الملابس الاوربيه لجانب نقاب وجلباب لا يمت لنا بصله خليط عجيب من البشر شباب يرجع بملابسه لموضة السبيعينيات واخرين يعودون بها لعصور ما قبل التاريخ والقليل يتابع موضة الغرب ويحاول ان يلتقط منها ما يستطيع ان يتعايش به فى المجتمع بصورته الحاليه دون التعرض لنقد 
كما لم يتبقى لنا من طيبة اجدادنا سوى بعض من تراث ذكرياتهم التى نشاهد بعضها فى افلامنا القديمه الابيض والاسود التى ما ان نشاهدها نتعجب كل العجب من طباع واخلاقيات وسمات اندثرت ولم تُعد تناسبنا أو فلنقل لم نُعد نحن نناسبها!!
احسن وصف للمجتمع المصرى الان هو انه يعيش غيبوبه فكريه أصبحت كالعاهه المستديمه 
أصبحنا لا نتقن فيه الا فن الاستيراد من الصين لاننا على حق نستحق جائزة نوبل فى الاستهلاك الصينى ..
ميررررسى عبود على موضوعك الشيق وبالتأكيد متابعه باهتمام .. تقبل مرورى وتحياتى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2012)

غلبان قال:


> *لول انت بتقول ان الاسلام بيربط بين الدين والدوله وده صح طبعا ومعاك مليون فى الميه لان عندنا الاسلام مش مجرد دين الاسلام حياه*
> 
> *لكن كلام بتقول فيه ان المسيحيه بتفصل بين الدين والدوله وده مش صح *


*فين انا قلت الكلام دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وفين ذكرت المسيحية أصلاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## غلبان (15 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فين انا قلت الكلام دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وفين ذكرت المسيحية أصلاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



بماذا تسمى الترويج للفكر الدينى اى دين يا استاذ الاسلام اكيد طبعا 

ممكن تخلص دماغك وتقول المصطلح بتاع (اسلمة الدوله )

عاوز تفهمنا ان اسلمة الدولة بدات من حرب اكتوبر وقبلها 

عامل تضرب مصطلحات غريبه جدااا ونظرية الموامره مسيطره على كلامك


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

غلبان قال:


> اكثر شىء بيعجبنى فى النساءه الرهبات فى الكنيسه انهم بيحولوا يبقوا القدوه للنساء التانين فى الاخلاق
> 
> فاول شىء بيعملوه بيغطوا شعرهم وبيلبسوا لبس محتشم
> 
> ...



*كارثه ما بعدها كارثه ربط الاخلاق بقطعة قماش على الرأس
اصرار رهييييييب على الاهتمام بالتدين الشكلى دون البحث عن اخلاق المعاامله ووالتصرف ونقاء الفكر 
وللعلم جميع النساء فى الكنيسه راهبات أو غير راهبات يغطين شعورهم فى الكنيسه لسبب لن تفهمه ولا مجال هنا لشرحه لك 
وسأترك للاخ عبود شرح مقصده من عبارة عدم وجود حجاب فى حفلات ام كلثوم لعل الفكره تصلك !!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2012)

غلبان قال:


> بماذا تسمى الترويج للفكر الدينى اى دين يا استاذ الاسلام اكيد طبعا


*يعنى ما جبتش سيرة المسيحية ؟*
*الحمد لله ...*


> مكن تخلص دماغك وتقول المصطلح بتاع (اسلمة الدوله )
> عاوز تفهمنا ان اسلمة الدولة بدات من حرب اكتوبر وقبلها


 *الخص والا مالخشى واضح ان حضرتك بتقرأ خطأ أو بتحفز *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2012)

غلبان قال:


> واليوم انت *بتسخر ان جمهور ام كلثوم* مفيهوش واحده محجبه
> 
> طيب نعمل ايه يعنى نحس الناس على خلع الحجاب ونقولهم خليكم كويسين ومتلبسوش الحجاب


* لآ ياباشا *
*مش باسخر من جمهور ام كلثوم*
*أنا باقول طلعوا لى واحدة محجبة*
*لن تجد أصلاً*
*وهذا هو أثر السعودة والخلجنة على سلوكيات المصريين *
*وصلت *


----------



## غلبان (15 سبتمبر 2012)

يا استاذنا انت شايف مثلا لبس الحجاب تدين شكلى انت عاوز ايه يعنى البنات اللى اخلاقه مش قد كده واخلاقها مش كويسه تقلع الحجاب وتمشى 

هى ابتداءت النهارده بستر نفسها وتحتشم فى لبسها دى خطوه فى الاتجاه الصح 
انا بعد كده ادعليها ربنا يصلح منها اكثر فى اكثر 


انا مش شايف مشكله ان البنات تحتشم فى اللبس حتى لو اخلاقهم وحشه بس هما باحتشماهم ده والله راحوا خطوه ناحية الصح 

ومفيش مشكله لو واحده بتحب ام كلثوم ولبسه حجاب زى ولدتى مثلا تعشق ام كلثوم وجميع اغانيها وبتلبس الحجاب 


اما اثر الثقافات المختلفه على مصر منها السعوديه وامريكا 

فانت يعجبك انهى البنت اللى بتلبس خمار 

ولا الينت اللى بتلبس بنطلون فيزون وتمشى فى الشارع فى وسط الشباب اللى بيعانى من اوضاع اقتصاجيه زى الزفت ومش لاقى يتجوز 



المشكله مش فى الاخلاق زى ما انت بتقول المشكله انك مش عجبك الحجاب 
بغض النظر عن اللى لبسه كويس او وحش فانت مش متقبله من الاساس



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * لآ ياباشا *
> *مش باسخر من جمهور ام كلثوم*
> *أنا باقول طلعوا لى واحدة محجبة*
> *لن تجد أصلاً*
> ...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 سبتمبر 2012)

> يا استاذنا انت شايف مثلا لبس الحجاب تدين شكلى انت عاوز ايه يعنى البنات اللى اخلاقه مش قد كده واخلاقها مش كويسه تقلع الحجاب وتمشى
> 
> هى *ابتداءت النهارده بستر نفسها وتحتشم فى لبسها* دى خطوه فى الاتجاه الصح
> انا بعد كده ادعليها ربنا يصلح منها اكثر فى اكثر













*كلمنى اكتر عن ربط الاحتشام بالحجاب *


----------



## غلبان (15 سبتمبر 2012)

انت تعرف كويس قصدى بالحجاب يا استاذنا واعتقد انى مينفعش احط صورته هنا عشان مخدش طرد من المنتدى 







sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كلمنى اكتر عن ربط الاحتشام بالحجاب *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2012)

غلبان قال:


> انت تعرف كويس قصدى بالحجاب يا استاذنا واعتقد انى مينفعش احط صورته هنا عشان مخدش طرد من المنتدى


*لا ياسيدى ماحدش هيطردك الا اذا كانت صور خليعة أو لا تليق بمنتدى مسيحى*
*شوفت حضرتك عملت أية بالظبط ؟*
*أختزلت موضوعى كله فى الحجاب ...*
*أختزلت المسلمة فى قطعة قماش تضعها على رأسها ..*
*أنا أشكرك لدعم موضوعى *
*ولو انك ما كنتش تقصد ... *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*اول شئ السلام عليك<< عشان ما تظن اني جايه احارب 


  ما اريد الا اصلاحاَ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




نجي للموضوع

وش ذا ياعبود ماشاء الله ماقصرت في التشيش علينا مشاكلكم حنا سبب فيها وده من زمان؟  كنت فاكره
ان المشكله مع قطر والجزيره اثرنا كلنا على بعضينا سبب مشاكلكم نحن الناس الوحشين المتخلفين اللي مش عاوزين كم التقدم والخير وانتم احسن ناس وكنتم متقدمين
 وكذا لكن جينا وخربنا عليكم خوش مسلسل لو تصير قصه يضرب مع كذا رايك
 وانت حر فيه وانا ما
 ابغي غير اني اضيف كم من معلومه يمكن توازن موضوعك

الكويت كانت متفتحه حيل اكثر من اي دوله اخرى يعني كويت خرجها من اطار التهمه 
ذي واسال المصريين في الكويت بمختلف اجيالهم من الستينيات والخمسينيات الى 
يومنا هذا روح كويت ماتغيرت لليوم وعدد المصريين اللي فيها مو شو يه 
والسبب انهم  العراق والكويت كان لهم اسلوب معين قبل ما يدخل الشيطان من بينهم 

عمان.. واخذه سياسة نفسي اولا هي دوله الخليجيه الوحيده اللي عدد موظفيها والعماله اللي يشتغلون فيها ايا كانت جنسيتهم نسبتهم 
ما تذكر قدام نسبة المواطنين اللي يشتغلون يعني متوطنين زياده

قطر وما حصلت فيها الطفره القويه الا بعد الانقلاب في التسعينيات

يعني لا نجمع كل الخليج في سله واحده اكثر دولتين
كان زمان يشتغل فيها اعداد كبيره من المصريين والعرب
السعوديه.. والامارات

السعوديه مو كلها نجد تعرف شو كٌبرها وعلى ذا الكٌبر يختلف فيها كل شئ حتى لهجات معاك حق في نجد الوحده تغطي راسها الحجاب مو دليل التدين لان الكل يبسه فايش تفرق اللي تلبسه عن اخرى اللي تلبسه؟ 
يعني المعلمه او الطبيبه المهندسه المصريه اللي تلبسه محدش ينافقها لانها لابسه حجاب ده فرض لبسته لناس مو لناحتى لو نيتها مو كذا هي حره اذا مجرد ماترجع مصر يعطيها حصانه معينه تبقى المشكله فيكم 
 اهل نجد ما ينلامون ما فيه استعمار استعمرهم وما اختلطو بباقي البشر وبالتالي متمسكين بعاداتهم كثير

نجي اللحجاز (مكه المكرمه.. مدينه المنوره.. الطايف وغيرهم) ما اشوف فيها اسلوب حياه يختلف عن مصرر عن الامارات عن اردن منطقه كل الناس اللي تروح لها اثرت عليها بجد
 واللي يروزورها ويزور النجد يعرف وش الفرق وذا من زمان مو الحين

 تقول ان المصريين اخذو مننا التدين الخارجي مدري الشكلي
 مش انتم فقط من اشتغل مواطنيهم في الخليج السوريين والاردنيين والسودانين  اشمعنى كل دول ما تاثرو وانتم تاثرتم سلبا فينا؟ يا سبحان الله

الحكم على الناس من مظهرهم الخارجي مو موجود عندنا بالمره
هذا سلفي هذا اخواني هذا صوفي مو موجود عندنا 
حتى الكتل اللي عندها توجه ديني في برلمان كويت يسمونهم اسلاميون
من غير تقسيم يبقى من صاحب اختراعات العجيبه؟ والمفروض 
يحل التقاسيمات العجيبه اللي تفكك مجتمعه؟ 
هل المصري في الخليج اذا اطلق لحيته مثلا الخليجين يشترون منه
 اذا كان صاحب محل ويتركون غير ملتحي؟ هل نقصد صيدليه فيها مصري ملتحي ونشتري منه ونترك المصري
 الغير الملتحي فنحسسه ان حضرته لازم يلتحي ويلبس دشدادشه؟ 
هل نقصد عيادة المصري الملتحي ونترك الغير ملتحي؟
اللحيه عندنا مالها علاقه ما نحكم عليها من خلالها مننا الملتحي بسبب
العادات ومن يلتحي سنه عن النبي ومن غير ملتحي وكلهم
 ما نفرق منهم لان مانعرف وش نواياهم وبالتالي اللحيه عندنا مش
 حصانه ولا لها لزمه في الحكم على البشر.. ما اظني نحن علمناهم
 يلتحون عشان يخدعون الناس لما يرجعون لمصر

نجي ل دشداشه .. الجلابيه باللهجتكم
بالنسبه لنا لبس وطني الكل يلبسه 
ولكن مو خاصه فينا هو لبس كان مشترك زمان في اغلب الدول 
وبالتالي اللي يلبسه حر واللي ما يلبسه محد يقوله ليش ما تلبس؟ 
ومو دليل على انك متدين.. كونها عندكم دليل على التدين وان اللي لابس دشداشه 
في مقام ابن عباس هذه مشكلتكم وش دخلنا عشان تقول التدين جبتوه من عندنا
 والله العظيم مالها علاقه بالدين مو زي عندكم يلبسه السلفي مدري الاخواني واللي يبلبسها متخلف وعايش خارج نطاق العصر الحالي 
نجي للحجاب على شفقة الخمار المسببه الاشمئزاز للبعض مجرد مايشوف محجبه يتعوذ وكأنه شايف عفريت
واذا شاف غير محجبه يقول لا اكيد هذي متطوره وان شاء الله اسالها عن الذره اكيد تفهم 
الحجاب مو استيراد من عندنا كان موجود عندكم جاتكم فتره انحسر فيها عن بلدكم وماشاء الله  دليل حفلات الست الله يرحمها ماكانت فيه محجبه خير ان شاء الله وش نسوي لها؟ المهم مرت الايام
ورجعو الناس لعاداتهم القديمه ورجع الحجاب اللي با المناسبه جزء من دينهم
في ذي الحاله وش دخل الخليج الناس تترك قناعاتها مده معينه ولكن يرجعون لها مو لازم نحن نكون السبب

عبود الفنانه اللي قالت لك مثلو مسلسلات في الخليج ومنع عليهم
يقولون .. ياشيخه وشيخه..
 السعوديه فيها نظام الملكي ولهجتهم ما تخلو من كلمة يا شيخ اذا تكلم سعودي لازم يقول الله يهديك يا الشيخ او الله ياخذك يالشيخ او انقلع يا الشيخ
واذا قصدها الامارات مثل ما فهمت كلامها ماله معنى الشخص المتدين نسميه مطوع مو شيخ.. وشيخ مالها معنى ديني في لهجتنا معناها انسانه ذو المكانه العاليه.. مو اكثر 

نجي للامارات

ابغيكم تسالون اهاليكم جيرانكم اذا احد اشتغل في الامارات في سبعينيات او ثمانينات 
انا مالحقت على ذيك الفتره لكن عماتي يقولون ان كانت متفتحه حييل وانا اذكر لما كنت 
صغيره في تسعينيات معلماتي من كل جنسيات المحجبه وغير محجبه في مولاتنا في 
كل مكان ما ننافق احد على حساب احد المصريه اللي لابسه ححاب حالها
 حال المش محجبه يعني راتبها ما ينقص او يزيد على لبسها والاحترام مكفول للجميع
اشلون يعني لما يرجعون ل مصر يحصلون على نظره اخرى هذه مشكلة الشعب 
الجاهز ان يحكم على المظهر الخارجي

ان الشخص يحكم عليه دينيا من مظهره هذه مشكلة بعض الناس مو مشكلتنا 
عبود وش نسوي ؟ المفروض الناس تكبر على ذي المقارنات
اللي يطور الناس هو عملهم مو لبسهم وشكلهم الخارجي

عندي لك مثال على كذا
ال بحرين.. ودبي
الاولى كانت متطوره سابقا بسبب نفط بس خلص عنهم وعندهم  نسبة غير محجبات وحاجات  كثيره  يقال عنها حريه  ولكنهم قاعدين عاله على السعوديه تصرف عليهم 
الثانيه دبي.. كانت ولا زالت افقر اماره نفطيا ماعندها نفط تبيعه وتصرف فيه على الاماره وفي نفس الوقت تبغي تنافس ابوظبي مستحيل تطلب منها مساعده 
لان اساسا الاتحاد فدرالي واللي عاوز يثبت نفسه بعيد عن ابوظبي المجال له مفتوح.. 
وفي نفس الوقت اهل دبي محافظين محافظين اكثر من بحرين اتكلم عن سكان مو الاجانب 
وش قال الشيخ محمد تعالو نقلد دول اخرى وتفصخو وغيرو لبسكم ولا اشتغلو؟
 وصار بنفسه يشرف على القضاء على الفساد وجاب من يعلمهم حتى يتعلمو ويتسلمو 
مثل ما حصل وش استفادت بحرين وش خسرت دبي؟ ماعلينا من سياح ومن الاجانب المهم اهل دبي نفسهم هل صرنا نفس بحرين ؟ الجواب نو والاكيد ان الانسان باعماله مو شكله 
نفسي العالم العربي يتخلص من عقدة اللبس والشكل الخارجي ويبطلو يلقو تهم على بعض 

ماعرف وش مقاولات وش ذا؟ يبنون بيوت ولا ايش سالفتهم؟ المهم انا معاك ان وليد بن طلال وروتانا بتاعته طلعو فن واغاني سلق بيض وما تهون mbc 
ولكن ماكو منافسين حتى اللبنانيه خربو قنواتهم وحولها للسياسه الفرقه من بينهم وانتم ما نافستوه فضى السوق لهم 

لو سمحتم يا اعضاء تمعنو في توقيعي وماتزعلونيش ولا اعلم عليكم الوالد انكم زعلتوني :a63:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياهلا بهيوف ست البنات نوارة المنتدى ...*
*مافى حرب بينا ولا يحزنون ...هنا مجرد رصد لمتغيرات شعب " مصر "*
*ولكن لا مانع انى ارد على جزئيات من مشاركتك الجميلة *
*نبدأ على بركة الله ...*



> *وش ذا ياعبود ماشاء الله ماقصرت في التشيش علينا مشاكلكم حنا سبب فيها وده من زمان؟ كنت فاكرهان المشكله مع قطر والجزيره *


*لأ ...عبود ما قالش كدة خالص*
*عبود عايز يقول أن المصريين النازحين للدول الخليجية تأثروا تأثراً عميقاً بالثقافات هناك ...*
*عايزة دليل ؟*
*من عيونى ...أنظرى لأى مصرى او مصرية قادم من الدول الأوربية لابس أية*
*وأنظرى للقادمين من الخليج والسعودية تحديداً لابسين أية *

*و هاتى لى عبارة واحدة قلت فيها أن العرب متخلفين أو سبب تخلفنا *
*واضح انك ماقريتيش الموضوع بالكامل ...*

*أنا قلت أننا كنا رواداً فى كل شئ على المستوى العربى *
*وغصب عن عبود وعن اللى خلفوا عبود*
*مصر كانت الرائدة فى جميع المجالات **قبل ان تهل علينا السعودة والأخلجة *


> *تقول ان المصريين اخذو مننا التدين الخارجي مدري الشكلي **مش انتم فقط من اشتغل مواطنيهم في الخليج السوريين والاردنيين والسودانين اشمعنى كل دول ما تاثرو وانتم تاثرتم سلبا فينا؟ يا سبحان الله*


*هنا بقى نتكلم ...لأنك دخلت فى منطقة جميلة*
*لو قرأتى موضوعى جيداً أنا قلت بالنص :*
*أننا شعب تَعُبدى من الدرجة الأولى ...*
*أول ناس عرفوا التوحيد ....كان شعب مصر *
*حضاراتنا عبارة عن عبادات فى عبادات من قبل أن يولد الخليج *


> *للحيه عندنا مالها علاقه ما نحكم عليها من خلالها مننا الملتحي بسبب **العادات ومن يلتحي سنه عن النبي ومن غير ملتحي وكلهم **ما نفرق منهم لان مانعرف وش نواياهم وبالتالي اللحيه عندنا مش*
> *حصانه ولا لها لزمه في الحكم على البشر*​​​


*أشكرك لدعمى وتأيد موضوعى ...*​*ولهذا السبب أكتشف المصريون أنهم أصحاب دين لم يمارسوه فى بلادهم*
*أرجعى لمشاركاتى الأولى حتى تقرأينها ( نصاً ) *


> *عبود الفنانه اللي قالت لك مثلو مسلسلات في الخليج ومنع عليهم **يقولون .. ياشيخه وشيخه..*
> *السعوديه فيها نظام الملكي ولهجتهم ما تخلو من كلمة يا شيخ اذا تكلم سعودي لازم يقول الله يهديك يا الشيخ او الله ياخذك يالشيخ او انقلع يا الشيخ*


*عاااااااارف *
*بس ماحدش قال لعبود ...دى حصلت مع عبود ذات نفسه *
*نتركك بقى مع باقى الوطن العربى تعيشى فيه حياتك *
*مع رجاء حار أن تقرأى موضوعى من أوله *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*نعود لأصل الموضوع** ...*
*كما وضحت تأثر العائدون بالثقافة السعودية ( الأدلة كثيرة لمن يريد ) *
*ملبساً وسلوكاً وفى بعض الأحايين عادات *
*وليس كما فهم البعض - أننى أتهم تلك الدول بالتخلف - *
*أقول التأثر بثقافات غير مصرية *

*حيث أكتشف الناس انه لا دين عندهم وأن أصل الدين هناك *
*أصبحت المُحجبة العائدة من السعودية نغمة نشاز وسط المجتمع المصرى حتى وقت قريب ...حوالى عام 2002 - 2003*

*رهان** ( الأخوان ) كان على رؤس السيدات أولاً *
*لأنه عندما تنجح فى السيطرة على الرأس عند المرأة باعتباره عورة دينية ..*
*وتنجح فى السيطرة على عقول الرجال ( بتقبل هذه العورة ) أصبح من السهل*
*أن تقول ويسمعون*
*وتتكلم وينصتون *
*وتُحِل وتُحرِم فينفذون*
*وتأمر فيطيعون *
*أصبحنا قطيع يُساق الى ما يريدون *

*وكانت الأرض ممهدة فى ظل فساد " الحزب الوطنى " أو كما اطلقوا عليه فيما بعد " الحزب الوثنى "*
*وأصبحت الكلمة العُليا لحزب " الجلابية والعدالة " *
*حيث سيق هؤلاء المتدينون شكلاً الى صناديق الأنتخابات*
*وكان من السهل أن يضعوا علامة ( صح ) أمام اللحية والجلباب *

*يُتبع *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			من عيونى ...أنظرى لأى مصرى او مصرية قادم من الدول الأوربية لابس أية
وأنظرى للقادمين من الخليج والسعودية تحديداً لابسين أية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 عندنا مصريين محتفظين لبسهم ويرجعون ل مصر من غير تاثر
هو معقول كل شخص سافر للخليج تاثر؟
مصريين هنا في يوكي محتفظين بمصريتهم وفي ناس متاثره وناس متغيره.. 

 الغلط مو على المتاثر او غير متاثر انما على اللي يحكمون الناس من خلال البلدان اللي اقامو فيها ذي المشكله 
زي مشكلة عقدة الخواجه والناس تفتكر ان كل خواجه فاهم وعارف حتى لو هو افضل منه..

ودي اعرف اي بلد هذه.. ماهو مستحيل سعوديه او كويت او بحرين او قطر
اعرف تمثيليات خليجيه قديمه وجديده لليوم يستخدم فيها الشيخ خصوصا تمثيلياات السعوديه
اذا الامارات علمني وانا اعلمهم الادب ده انت تقول شيخ  ويتشرف فيك و اللي يعترض امه داعيه عليه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عندنا مصريين محتفظين لبسهم ويرجعون ل مصر من غير تاثر*
> *هو معقول كل شخص سافر للخليج تاثر؟*
> *الغلط مو على المتاثر او غير متاثر انما على اللي يحكمون الناس من خلال البلدان اللي اقامو فيها ذي المشكله *
> *زي مشكلة عقدة الخواجه والناس تفتكر ان كل خواجه فاهم وعارف حتى لو هو افضل منه..*


* ياهيوف ...*
*كى تعرفى عن ماذا أتحدث ...ضربت مثلاً بحفلات أم كلثوم*
*بلاش دى ...أكيد انتى متابعة الأفلام المصرية*
*السينما عبارة عن رصد تاريخى لأى بلد - شوارع - أماكن - ناس - سلوكيات - طريقة تفكير - حتى الأقتصاد نفسه *
*بينعكس فى السينما*
*وأنا باقولك أتفرجى على أى فيلم مصرى قديم أو شبه قديم *
*أنظرى الى الشوارع والمارة ..*
*أنظرى الى رؤوس السيدات ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*حقيقة الأمر أن المصريين أكتشفوا دين غير ما كانوا يعتقدون فيه أو يظنون ...*
*دين يُحرم أكثر مما يُحلل ...*
*وأحاديث نبوية لم يسمعوا بها البتة ...لأن أختصار الدين فى القنوات التلفزيونية لم يُتح لهم مثل هذا التشبع*
*وبدأ حصاد أسلمة الدولة وسعودتها وخلجنتها يؤتى أُكُله *

*على سبيل المثال : العقيقة *
*أكثر من أكثرية المسلمين لم يسمعوا عن عقيقة المولود – سمعوها فقط فى الخليج والسعودية ...*
*(العقيقة) هى أضحية مثل أضحية عيد الأضحى ويولم بها الأهل والأصدقاء بالأضافة الى التصدق منها ايضاً*

*وأنتشرت ( زوايا ) المساجد ...بادئ الأمر كانت على شكل مُصلى صغير داخل جراج العمارات التى تُبنى حديثاً من أموال العائدين *
*كانت مجرد تقليد سعودى ليس إلا ...*
*سرعان ما أكتشف هؤلاء أن الزاوية أسفل العمارة تعفيها من ضريبة العوائد العقارية السنوية !!!*
*فعادت ريما لعادتها القديمة للتهرب من مدفوعات الدولة *
*عادت ريما للفهلوة المصرية التى أفتقدتها تماما طيلة ثلاثين عاما*
*وأصبح بناء تلك الزويا للعبادة شكلاً ...وللوجاهة الأجتماعية ...وللتهرب الضريبى مضموناً *
*بالأحضان يا فهلوة ...بغض النظر عن بعدها أو قربها من صحيح الدين*

*وهذا يفسر لنا سر الاذانات التى تتداخل بعضها البعض وقت الصلاة والأصوات المنفرة التى ترفعها *
*وبعد أن كان لدينا الشيخ محمد رفعت والذى لٌقب بـ ...صوت السماء *
*أصبح لدينا مولانا أبو جاعورة فى كل شارع وكل حارة *

*يُتبع ...*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

آهآ يآ ربى على آلضوضآء آللى بتحصل من تدآخل أصوآتهم .. خصوصًا فى رمضآن وطول آلصلآة
وآلأصعب لمآ يبقى وآحد نشآذ 


هو مش مفروض آلمؤذن قبل مآ يطلعلهـ تصريح *يتعملهـ حتى أختبآر ليآقهـ* ..*!*



*.،*​


----------

